# Shrimp?



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

Just curious if I can feed this to me dog.....we eat it alot and if it was good for her I was gonna give it to my dog every once in awhile. Its just frosen raw shrimp that you get from the store.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I would not feed shrimp to dogs. I know dogs can have food allergies like people so who knows if she's allergic to shellfish?

I think I remember reading somewhere that if you WANT to give your dog shrimp, it should be in minimal amounts, cooked, and peeled, but why take a chance?


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

OK thanks....thats why I asked cause I wasnt sure. I deffientaly wont give her any.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I get a TON of shrimp through my Sustainable Selections coop and my guys get it every week - no problems from any of them.

ETA: The shrimp my guys get are cooked with tails on - except for Spike and Kaynya. I take the tails off for them.

I found this canned dog food that contains Shrimp: http://www.jbpet.com/Holistic-Select-Can-Dog-Food-Tuna-Salmon-and-Shrimp,6529.html


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

ok thanks...ill look into it then


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are concerned you could try just ONE piece to start with and watch for any reaction.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Lauri is there anything wrong with feeding the shrimp raw. I dont feed Dakota raw shrimp often, but we used it for training treats one time and he loved it. I would like to keep it as a yummy snack occasionally but don't want to harm my buddy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't found anything negative about feeding dogs shrimp - cooked or raw. What I've found talks about how humans have allergies to shellfish so maybe dogs do.

I'd say try a few and see.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I slip my two a few raw shrimp here and there if I'm cooking with them...they love them! At first Anna was unsure of the cold, slimy texture but she ate it...of course, Dunc just swallowed it.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine get shrimp alot. Whenever we have company over I always buy a shrimp tray, great at holidays for stocking up on them inexpensively. But as someone else said if you are worried about allergies, try just one. But people and dogs can have allergies to anything. I am allergic to peanuts but give the kids peanut butter, eat it myself as well, just take a benadryl first and keep my puffer handy - mine isn't a life threatening allergy.


----------

